# Flop's Discount TBT Shop ^~^  (PAYING PREMIUM FOR TBT BELLS)



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

*Processing orders~~~Please be patient!*

*So I've decided to open up a shop to bring in a few more TBT bells ^~^ *

*All trades will take place at your town unless otherwise stated!! *

 *I'm buying TBT bells!  I'm paying the current exchange rate for TBT bells.  PM me about the current exchange rate if you are unsure!  ^~^  I'm currently only buying TBT bells, as I don't have time to continuously take orders for all sorts of items!* 

Oh, and...

*Please do NOT pay until you have received your order!  ^~^*​


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

May I buy the Bamboo grass, Floppeh?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And the shaved-ice lamp if I may.


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Mary said:


> May I buy the Bamboo grass, Floppeh?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the shaved-ice lamp if I may.



Of course ^~^ For you, it's only 100!


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

Could I buy a golden axe, watering can, and fishing rod?


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Of course ^~^ For you, it's only 100!



Thanksies!  Sending over the bells now. ^_^


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

harvington said:


> Could I buy a golden axe, watering can, and fishing rod?



That'll be 450 bells ^~^


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> That'll be 450 bells ^~^


Oops sorry, I did the math wrong. ;~; I have 350 bells, could I just buy the axe and watering can then for that much?


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Sure!  Added!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mary, you're added as well ^~^


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  Added!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Mary, you're added as well ^~^


ah sorry >_< I sent you the bells as a donation, my wifi is not working haha


----------



## aquarium (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you still have bamboo grass?


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

hmmm. i've been eyeing this for a while, haha. think i could purchase all of the gold tools?


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh snap. Birthday stuff. O.O
Table and sign?


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

To everyone:


Yes!  ^~^


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey flop! Do you still have

Birthday Candles(100 bells)
Birthday Table (100 bells)
Birthday Sign (100 bells)

I'd like to buy all of them c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or just the candles, please c: Mary bought the table and sign~


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay guys I'll try to get your orders all ready!  ^~^ I have to o go, but I'll be back shortly to get to you all!


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

_Everyone's orders are ready!  ^~^ Let me know when you've added me and what your town and mayor names are!  ^~^_


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Mary, Starfall. ^_^


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

Sent you the TBT bells~

My town is Burtsy; Mayor Kei ^^


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

Will be adding you and sending bells shortly


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

I have more than 1 of a lot of these, guys ^~^


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm going to be broke now, haha! I had better start typing out long, long, long high-quality posts every day. ^_^


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Sent you the TBT bells~
> 
> My town is Burtsy; Mayor Kei ^^




Is your gate open?  0_o


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I have more than 1 of a lot of these, guys ^~^



Omigosh, did not know that 8D In that case, could I order a sign and table from you, too? *sparklesparkle* XD


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Of course!  ^~^ Open your gates when you're ready!


----------



## azukitan (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Is your gate open?  0_o



Ah, not yet! Wasn't sure if you were ready and/or visiting the others.
I'll send you the other 200 TBT bells for the other two items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, gates should be open!


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

Just gave in bells and finished adding you . Will be opening my gates in about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

*The cardboard set is now available!  ^~^*


----------



## SashaStardust (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi there! I was hoping I could buy a Golden Shovel and Water Can from you, please. ^^


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

i'd like the 24 hour ABD please ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

SashaStardust said:


> Hi there! I was hoping I could buy a Golden Shovel and Water Can from you, please. ^^



Sure!  Add me and open your gates!

- - - Post Merge - - -



fl0ra said:


> i'd like the 24 hour ABD please ^^



Sure thing ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Both of your orders are ready!


----------



## SashaStardust (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  Add me and open your gates!



Sorry will just take a moment longer xD was slow finishing up another trade. I'll transfer you the bells and get you added then let you know when I'm ready lol


----------



## Sumemr (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey Flop! Can I get a fruit basket, cornucopia, and a turkey ? c:


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Hey Flop! Can I get a fruit basket, cornucopia, and a turkey ? c:



Sure thing ^~^ Add me (different DS than the one you've friended)  and I'll bring it over!


----------



## SashaStardust (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay  My gate is open whenever you are ready lol.  ^_^ My town is Sashamon.


----------



## Sumemr (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure thing ^~^ Add me (different DS than the one you've friended)  and I'll bring it over!



Added! I'll send over 200 TBT bells right now. c:
What DLC are you looking for btw ?


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Added! I'll send over 200 TBT bells right now. c:
> What DLC are you looking for btw ?



Mainly unorderable ones from Japan and Korea xD


----------



## Sumemr (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Mainly unorderable ones from Japan and Korea xD



Any specifics ? I may have some you need ^^


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Does Floppeh want a 7-11? I traded for one and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Mary said:


> Does Floppeh want a 7-11? I traded for one and don't know what to do with it.



I actually have 3 ^~^


----------



## Mary (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay. ^_^

Idea ^.^


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Sumemr said:


> Any specifics ? I may have some you need ^^



Probably any xD I don't have any, really

- - - Post Merge - - -

These for starters ^~^


berliner
12 grape plate
bell knick knack
new years noodles
capricorn ornament
rice cake
yut
tteok plate
bureom
hibiscus
dango


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

ahh sorry for the lag! i'll send over the bells right now and add you. 
my town or yours?


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Yours please ^~^


----------



## fl0ra (Jan 30, 2014)

ok gates are open ^^ 
i left a spot for you to drop it off by the train station.


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2014)

can i buy the birthday cake? i can't do the trade in my town though, b/cos sometimes my wifi DC's when people come to visit me.


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Okay, that's fine!  I'll add you and open my gates


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2014)

I can't trade right now though! sorry


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Oops xD okay, well let me know whenever you can ^~^


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

i have a rice cake if you want it btw


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Milano said:


> i have a rice cake if you want it btw



Are there any items you would be willing to trade for? c:


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

hello again ^^ I got my internet working now, I could offer anything of my unorderable stuff as payment for a golden axe or watering can if you were interested and still have them http://moridb.com/catalogs/PkFUZn1soM (I don't have anything from your list but maybe there is stuff there you would want)? Thank you!


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

didn't notice you updated the list lol. 
how about rice cake for the crown?


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

harvington said:


> hello again ^^ I got my internet working now, I could offer anything of my unorderable stuff as payment for a golden axe or watering can if you were interested and still have them http://moridb.com/catalogs/PkFUZn1soM (I don't have anything from your list but maybe there is stuff there you would want)? Thank you!




Nope, your donation was good enough ^~^   You can have the tools for free!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Milano said:


> didn't notice you updated the list lol.
> how about rice cake for the crown?



That sounds good!  Open your gates and I'll be over momentarily ^~^


----------



## Milano (Jan 30, 2014)

they're open


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Oops xD okay, well let me know whenever you can ^~^



sometime tomorrow would probably be ok. i'll either post here or drop you a PM


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Nope, your donation was good enough ^~^   You can have the tools for free!



thank you very much!! ;~; Should I open my gates?


----------



## krielle (Jan 30, 2014)

Bamboo Grass
Shaved-Ice Lamp
Rice Cake

For 150 tbt bells? owo

Mayor: Kiyo
Town: Harajuku


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

mayorkiyo said:


> Bamboo Grass
> Shaved-Ice Lamp
> Rice Cake
> 
> ...



Sounds good!  ^~^ I'll get that ready for you!  (<5 mins)


----------



## harvington (Jan 30, 2014)

Is it ok for tomorrow? ^^; I'm going to go to bed in a couple hours


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 30, 2014)

Hmm. Golden net and shovel, 200 tbt bells.


----------



## Flop (Jan 30, 2014)

Let me finish up a trade, and I'll get them for you ^~^


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

This would be my first time paying for something in TBT bells, so I hope I do this right:

One 7-11 set and a bamboo grass for 550 tbt bells?

Mayor: Pajama
Town: Ramen


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Just click on the amount of bells I have (above my signature) and transfer them ^~^ I'll get your order ready!  Tell me when your gates are open!


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Transferred and gates open. ^^


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Let me finish up a trade, and I'll get them for you ^~^



was this to me or xlRenn? ^^; sorry haha


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

That wad to Ren. I thought you wanted to trade tomorrow . We can tonight though!


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> That wad to Ren. I thought you wanted to trade tomorrow . We can tonight though!



oh sorry, either is fine! if you are available tonight I could open my gates ^^ gave up on sleeping lol


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

*Updated with new prices and items ^~^*


----------



## nyanya (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you still have these? I really want to buy them.

Four-Leaf Clovers
Birthday Candles
Birthday Table
Birthday Sign

Bell Knick Knack
Yut
Sushi Roll
Bureom
Hibiscus


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> So I've decided to open up a shop to bring in a few more TBT bells ^~^  All trades will take place at your town!  The items I have are:
> 
> *Golden Tools (100 bells each, 500 for full set)*
> Axe
> ...



New Year Noodles FOR: 7-11

- - - Post Merge - - -

Note you dont Dupe them correct? _It's a rule_


----------



## nyanya (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, i misunderstood your post, here's what I need:

Four-Leaf Clovers
Birthday Candles
Birthday Table
Birthday Sign

so then it will be 275 TBT?

Town: Xibanya
Mayor: Nyanya


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 31, 2014)

New Year Noodles for: 7-11 set


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> New Year Noodles FOR: 7-11
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Note you dont Dupe them correct? _It's a rule_



No I don't dupe xD I don't know how to. And I'm trading 1:1 for all items I need. I can't trade a full set for one item. I have limited stock ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



nyanya said:


> Sorry, i misunderstood your post, here's what I need:
> 
> Four-Leaf Clovers
> Birthday Candles
> ...




I have classes right now but I'll be sure to get your order to you today ^~^


----------



## JoJoCan (Jan 31, 2014)

Man


----------



## nyanya (Jan 31, 2014)

It's 21:00 in my region, since I'm in GMT +8 zone. I'm afraid that I can not trade today, but I will show up tomorrow! When I'm ready, I'll let you know.


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Could I buy the ABD
I will tip 100 bells ^_^ I have over 1,000 in my bank
I am Princess from Pez


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Prin said:


> Could I buy the ABD?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I will tip 100 bells ^_^ I have over 1,000 in my bank




Sounds good!  Will you be able to trade later? ^~^


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Yea, just drop me a VM or a post on this page! Sorry I forgot my mayor name and town :3

I'll check back here if I see your name for the latest post in this thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can I get the 7-11 set too? That's 900 TBT, right?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Prin said:


> Yea, just drop me a VM or a post on this page! Sorry I forgot my mayor name and town :3
> 
> I'll check back here if I see your name for the latest post in this thread.
> 
> ...




Sure!  ^~^


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

Great! I'll be lurking~


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you still have the 12-grape-plate and bamboo grass? i'd love to buy them!


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, I do!  I will let you know when your order is ready!!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yes, I do!  I will let you know when your order is ready!!



Thank you! do you want me to send the TBT bells now? I'll do it now in-case I spend it all by the time my items arrive. D:

--100 tbt bells was it? Sent!~ c:


----------



## dropinthebucket (Jan 31, 2014)

could I please get the following? golden and cardboard set, 12 grape plate, turkey, 2 gold rose bags, fruit basket and abd?


I'm burp from zumbrota


----------



## Vinathi (Jan 31, 2014)

could I buy the 7-11 set?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Sure thing guys!  Your orders will be delivered later!  Pay whenever you're comfortable to do so ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



dropinthebucket said:


> could I please get the following? golden and cardboard set, 12 grape plate, turkey, 2 gold rose bags, fruit basket and abd?
> 
> 
> I'm burp from zumbrota



Your total is 1450 bells ^~^


----------



## dropinthebucket (Jan 31, 2014)

DOH! Im sorry didn't see that...well its Friday


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

Would you buy my TBT bells Flop?

EDIT: Could I get the sweets set and then you buy 500 of my TBT bells?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Cherebi said:


> Would you buy my TBT bells Flop?



But of course ^~^ I'll let you know when I can bring the money over later


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you Flop. ^-^


----------



## Noofle (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I get a golden net for 100 TBT bells?


----------



## JackoCFC (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I take the sloppy set for 400?

EDIT: Nevermind, sorry I dont have enough at moment.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 31, 2014)

I'd love to buy a gorgeous set and a 7-11 set. 800tbt bells altogether, right?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll put everyone's orders down.^~^ I'll post a Visitor Message when your order is ready later!


----------



## Noofle (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you  I will send payment to you now.   ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Okay the people who prepaid for their orders will be my top priority when I get home ^~^


----------



## cIementine (Jan 31, 2014)

Nvm, saving up to buy your sloppy set c:


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi, me again! ^^ May I sell you 300 tbt bells?


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

I will pay you now too. 400 bells for sweets set and 500 bells for money. ^-^

EDIT: Paid!


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Omg I'm gonna be busy later xD Okay! ^~^


----------



## dropinthebucket (Jan 31, 2014)

*How long will you be on today? I have to run to the cities around 4 and wont be back til 8 or so. if that's too late,can we meet tomorrow?*


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Floppy! 
I'll probably order once. I am done cycling. ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

dropinthebucket said:


> *How long will you be today? I have to run to the cities around 4 and wont be back til 8 or so. if that's too late,can we meet tomorrow?*



I'll be on probably until 3am EST. Everyone who has ordered now is guaranteed to receive his or her order as long as he or she is online for me to drop off!

- - - Post Merge - - -



beary509 said:


> Hi Floppy!
> I'll probably order once. I am done cycling. ^^



Order away ^~^


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey! Could I get the Sloppy set& the rice cake? So 450 tbt bells? I'm planning to do a giveaway for the sloppy set. I know quite a few people want them ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Nintendofan27 said:


> Hey! Could I get the Sloppy set& the rice cake? So 450 tbt bells? I'm planning to do a giveaway for the sloppy set. I know quite a few people want them ^^



Sure!  I'll add you to the (getting progressively larger) order list!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Jan 31, 2014)

Thankyou! I've transferred the bells to you ^^


----------



## Sharla Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

Gorgeous set, golden net, and golden rod for 600 TBT bells? :33

Please tell me I got that right Owo'


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh gosh, I didn't notice until now that you're able to sell pieces of sets! Could I possibly modify my order to buy a Sloppy Table & Sloppy Closet for 100tbt and then sell you the other 200tbt? Sorry about that! I'll pay you now for the trouble. ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll change it now! ^~^


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey, realised I only have like 600 bells. Could I also pay with an afternoon tea set? :3 I understand if I can't


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> Hey, realised I only have like 600 bells. Could I also pay with an afternoon tea set? :3 I understand if I can't



Of course ^~^


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

It's after 3 :3 are you fulfilling orders now?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

In about 20 minutes I'll be starting (assuming I have enough gas to get home)

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I said I'll be back at 3:30 EST.  That's 15 minutes from now ^~^


----------



## toastia (Jan 31, 2014)

xD I might not be able to pick my stuff up for a couple days....
due to connection problems 
But when you get back we can try anyways!


----------



## Trio4meo (Jan 31, 2014)

Can i buy a gold fishing rod and a gold net please?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Of course!


----------



## Trio4meo (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Of course!



Are you available now?  also i'm gunna pay now just in advance ^^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Trio4meo said:


> Are you available now?  also i'm gunna pay now just in advance ^^



I am currently working on earlier orders ^~^ I will let you know via VM when your order is ready!


----------



## Trio4meo (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok btw i've already payed also thankyou! (In advance lol)


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

Can I pick up my order in 1/2 hour? I think I sent the bells already.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> Can I pick up my order in 1/2 hour? I think I sent the bells already.



Yes you can!  And you did ^~^ And I prefer trading in your town c:


----------



## Sharla Smith (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not picky about time, just let me know when you're ready xD 

Just a heads up, my station is cluttered with paths, so there's going to be room for item droppage to the right of it XD.


----------



## Mary (Jan 31, 2014)

Yesterday you had 11 bells, now you have 9,000?
Seems like your shop is doing pretty well. I'll be back when I have more bells. ^.^


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Mary said:


> Yesterday you had 11 bells, now you have 9,000?
> Seems like your shop is doing pretty well. I'll be back when I have more bells. ^.^



I actually had about 2000 in storage ^~^


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 31, 2014)

Do you sell regular orderable sets for TBT bells?  I have posted to buy them but no one ever answers so I am getting a little frustrated.  If you do how much would you charge?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Not currently, Sansa.  That's my next project ^~^ what sets are you looking for?


----------



## kasane (Jan 31, 2014)

Golden net and fishing rod (if still available) for 200 bells?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Golden net and fishing rod (if still available) for 200 bells?



Sure thing ^~^


----------



## VioletPrincess (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Not currently, Sansa.  That's my next project ^~^ what sets are you looking for?



-Alpine
-Astro
-Blue *
-Classic ~
-Exotic ~
-Green *
-Kiddie
-Minimalist ~
-Modern
-Modern Wood ~
-Ranch ~~
-Robo
-Sleek
-Stripe


----------



## kasane (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure thing ^~^



So they're still available? 
Can you trade now? Do I transfer 200TBT bells into your amount? (Never done a TBT trade but I think that's how it's supposed to work XD)


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> So they're still available?
> Can you trade now? Do I transfer 200TBT bells into your amount? (Never done a TBT trade but I think that's how it's supposed to work XD)



Transfer before of after the trade, whenever ^~^ And I have to complete these other deliveries first 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sansa22 said:


> -Alpine
> -Astro
> -Blue *
> -Classic ~
> ...



I believe I have:

Astro
Classic
Exotic
Modern
Modern Wood
Sleek
Stripe

If you need these, I could order them for you, but it would take a while. I don't TT on Twinleaf


----------



## kasane (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh that's alright, take your time! ^^
Just lmk when you are able to trade


----------



## KermitTea (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yes you can!  And you did ^~^ And I prefer trading in your town c:



Added. Opening gates. I might be AFK.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

That's fine!  On my way


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

If anyone wants his or her order, let me know ^~^  A lot of you guys are offline!


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

I can grab mine. c:
Edit: Oops, forgot-
Town: Ramen
Mayor: Pajama


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Vanilluxe said:


> I can grab mine. c:
> Edit: Oops, forgot-
> Town: Ramen
> Mayor: Pajama




Okay!  Once my giveaway is over (5 mins) I'll head over ^~^


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Alright! ^^ I'll open my gate.


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> If anyone wants his or her order, let me know ^~^  A lot of you guys are offline!



I can have my order too now. ^-^

Name: Amber
Town Name: Lilium


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry I don't know if I put my town and mayor names!

Town: prison
Mayor: Mandy

^^ also a really kind user traded with me for an axe so I only need the watering can if that is ok!


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Please add 1993-7209-1017

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherebi said:


> I can have my order too now. ^-^
> 
> Name: Amber
> Town Name: Lilium



Please ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



harvington said:


> Sorry I don't know if I put my town and mayor names!
> 
> Town: prison
> Mayor: Mandy
> ...




What are you ordering?


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Please add 1993-7209-1017



I'm not sure if this was directed at me, but I added that number and re-opened my gates. ^^


----------



## Cherebi (Jan 31, 2014)

My gate is also open, so come over whenever. ^-^


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Please add 1993-7209-1017
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Golden watering can ^^ You were coming over last night but I got resetti.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

harvington said:


> Golden watering can ^^ You were coming over last night but I got resetti.



Oh!  Duh!  I'll get to you eventually ^~^


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Oh!  Duh!  I'll get to you eventually ^~^



Ok thank you! Should I stay around for today? I'll be on for another 20 minutes but I can sign on later tonight as well if that works better!

edit: also it says you are no longer added on my friends list so I think you might have deleted me? sorry to post so much I'm just kind of concerned! I dont mind waiting but I just don't know what time/date I should be online ^^;


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Cherebi, Vanilluxe, please come to Azalea ^~^


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

I have around 900 TBT I can sell for bells

Town: Oz
Mayor: Oswald


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Cherebi, Vanilluxe, please come to Azalea ^~^



It's not showing up on my list. I don't think you've added me yet. c:


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

I did 0_o


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Weird. I added 1993-7209-1017 and my friend's list is still saying we aren't mutual friends yet. I'll try restarting the 3DS.
Edit: I have you as a mutual friend with the code under your userpic, though I don't think that's the one you're using atm?


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

Sorry, make that 1000 TBT for bells.

Town: Oz
Mayor: Oswald


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

Vanilluxe said:


> Weird. I added 1993-7209-1017 and my friend's list is still saying we aren't mutual friends yet. I'll try restarting the 3DS.



Okay, I'm restarting my 3DS. I'll open my gates if we're friends.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bofoz said:


> Sorry, make that 1000 TBT for bells.
> 
> Town: Oz
> Mayor: Oswald



Hmm? ^~^


----------



## Vanilluxe (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Okay, I'm restarting my 3DS. I'll open my gates if we're friends.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



There we go! Omw! c:


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Okay, I'm restarting my 3DS. I'll open my gates if we're friends.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Aren't you buying TBT for in-game bells?


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Can you please let me know what's going on? If you don't want to sell to me anymore that is OK but I would like to know so I don't stalk this thread anymore lol.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

harvington said:


> Can you please let me know what's going on? If you don't want to sell to me anymore that is OK but I would like to know so I don't stalk this thread anymore lol.



Noooooooo, I'm super busy, that's all!  I'll open my gates now


----------



## dropinthebucket (Jan 31, 2014)

ok finally made it home and ready for delivery when you can make it..Id add you  and heres my number   353996607273


NVM... I can wait until tomrrow since it seems like youre busy


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Noooooooo, I'm super busy, that's all!  I'll open my gates now



are you asher from tokyo? if not i think i might have gone to the wrong town im sorry. if its my fault you can skip over me, i dont want to hold you up anymore. im having a ridiculously chaotic night and i dont know how long i'll be on, im sorry about that.


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

harvington said:


> are you asher from tokyo? if not i think i might have gone to the wrong town im sorry. if its my fault you can skip over me, i dont want to hold you up anymore. im having a ridiculously chaotic night and i dont know how long i'll be on, im sorry about that.



I will get a golden tool set to you eventually ^~^ It's what I owe you for putting you through so much.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bofoz said:


> Aren't you buying TBT for in-game bells?



Yes I am ^~^  I will let you know when I can buy c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Okay guys something unexpected has come up, so I can't get to orders right now. I'll try to get them completed later tonight. Sorry for the inconvenience guys!  Thanks for beingso patient!*


----------



## harvington (Jan 31, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I will get a golden tool set to you eventually ^~^ It's what I owe you for putting you through



ah no worries, I'm sorry for being a difficult buyer! I can tell you're really swamped and I tend to be scatterbrained (at best lol) with trades so I imagine its probably been a pain, I really do appreciate it. ^^;


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 31, 2014)

may i buy the golden axe and shovel. ?


----------



## Flop (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll add you to tomorrow's order list ^~^


----------



## mayorhyuna (Jan 31, 2014)

okay, thank you. !


----------



## nyanya (Feb 1, 2014)

Added you~ wait for your call~

Nyanya in Xibanya


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

hello ~

may i please purchase
Bamboo Grass
Birthday Cake
Golden Net
for 225 tbt bells? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

*I have a college visit right now guys!  I'll get to your orders later ^~^*


----------



## cIementine (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I buy the Golden axe, chocolate cake, 7/11 shop counter, sandwich display and steamed bun case for 350 tbt bells? :3


----------



## dropinthebucket (Feb 1, 2014)

Flop.. when will you be able to get to my order (just wondering)


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

As soon as I get home!  You're a priority!


----------



## dropinthebucket (Feb 1, 2014)

tyvm ..I'll be looking for you


----------



## Mary (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow. I was almost sure you duped (wasn't going to complain, of course  )
This shop is amazing <3

Once youre finished with pending orders, I'll make another. I can gather bells fast. Muahaha.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

I don't know how to dupe ;-; xD


----------



## Mary (Feb 1, 2014)

I do know how, (I don't do it) and I'm pretty sure I shouldn't talk about it. Besides, it's much more risky than it was in CF, or so I've heard.

This forum doesn't condone duplication of items, but I'm pretty sure more people here do it than we think. I guess it's just better to stay under the radar, y'know?


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 1, 2014)

I'll wait until you're done with current orders, then I have 200 TBT bells I could give to you.


----------



## pinkx2 (Feb 1, 2014)

Wanna buy my TBT bells? :3 I have like 1k or something and I'd prefer the in-game cash.
(PM me if interested please, kinda busy to be stalking the post ;u; <3)


----------



## Cherry879 (Feb 1, 2014)

Do you by any chance still have the golden watering can and shovel? And I'm paying using TBT bells right? 

EDIT: Please pm me if you do still have the golden tools


----------



## proddc (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I have sloppy series for the 400 tbt?

I also have 100 tbt bells after that ^ for the 693 k ?


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm going to send the bells to you now because otherwise i'll forget and buy a collectible, haha.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> I'm going to send the bells to you now because otherwise i'll forget and buy a collectible, haha.



Got it!  I'll let you know when I can come over ^~^


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 1, 2014)

I sent you the TBT bells, so we can do the trade whenever you'd like now c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Everyone's orders are accounted for ^~^ I'll.get to work on them!  *time to sell all my perfect fruit xD*


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 1, 2014)

I know this is a long shot but just wondering if you have the mermaid or princess series?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Nope :c I wish I did. I don't even have any for myself, let alone for others xD


----------



## lizzyrose (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Nope :c I wish I did. I don't even have any for myself, let alone for others xD



aww ;_; 
okay thank you anyway


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I sell 100 TBT bells to you?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Can I sell 100 TBT bells to you?



Sure!


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, Flop. May I purchase full birthday set for 300 TBT bells? c:

[oh I also have some left over for a bamboo grass! so 350 tbt bells!]


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Makkine said:


> Hello, Flop. May I purchase full birthday set for 300 TBT bells? c:
> 
> [oh I also have some left over for a bamboo grass! so 350 tbt bells!]




Sure!  FC and town name?


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

Mayor Paris of Cocotate, fc in signature.

Could we do it in an hour? I'm doing something. ;w;;


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Visitor Message me when you're ready ^~^


----------



## mayorhyuna (Feb 1, 2014)

i'm ready to purchase the tools. ! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

could i also add chocolate cake. ?


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 1, 2014)

How many of each birthday item do you have? o:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

A lot xD I've reset a bunch of characters just for birthday farming. UnfortunAtely they WON'T give me the other two xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorhyuna said:


> i'm ready to purchase the tools. !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> could i also add chocolate cake. ?



Sure!  Add me and open your gates!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there, I really want to get a Sloppy Set, I don't have enough bells yet, but I was wondering how many sets you have? D:


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

Are you buying TBT bells for 693k per 100 tbt bells? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Nintendofan27 said:


> Are you buying TBT bells for 693k per 100 tbt bells? c:



Si, se?or(ita)!


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Si, se?or(ita)!



I'm guessing that means yes...I'm sowi I dont learn spanish, I learn French  I can give you 100 tbt bells for 693k ^^


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Nintendofan27 said:


> I'm guessing that means yes...I'm sowi I dont learn spanish, I learn French  I can give you 100 tbt bells for 693k ^^



Oui, monsieur (madame) Tu parles le fran?ais?


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

Oui! Oui je ne


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Je ne parle pas bien le fran?ais XD Je parle tres bien l'espagnol  ^~^


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

Vous savez au moins certains fran?ais ! Bien fait!

I'll open my gate if your available now ^^


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes I'm ready whenever ^~^


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello, Flop. I was wondering after that trade I could pick up my Birthday set + Bamboo Grass?
[so ordering again after i get more tbt bells]


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Of course!  I didn't think you were online 0_o It shows that you are offline.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

My gates open! Btw nice username! I love it! :3


----------



## lilylily (Feb 1, 2014)

hey there *waves*

just a quick question, i'd like to buy a part of the 7-11 set (the steamed-bun case) - would you be able to do that? 
i'd also like a bamboo grass, if it's not too much of a hassle


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

lilylily said:


> hey there *waves*
> 
> just a quick question, i'd like to buy a part of the 7-11 set (the steamed-bun case) - would you be able to do that?
> i'd also like a bamboo grass, if it's not too much of a hassle





Of course ^~^


----------



## lilylily (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Of course ^~^



yay <3 thank you!

i'll send you the tbt bells now, let me know when you're ready :3


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

hey, flop, i added you, and sending the bellls now~ ;p


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Hi there, I really want to get a Sloppy Set, I don't have enough bells yet, but I was wondering how many sets you have? D:



It will be in stock ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Geez you guys keep me busy xD sorry for the delay!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nintendofan27 said:


> Vous savez au moins certains fran?ais ! Bien fait!
> 
> I'll open my gate if your available now ^^



Open gate please ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Makkine said:


> Hello, Flop. I was wondering after that trade I could pick up my Birthday set + Bamboo Grass?
> [so ordering again after i get more tbt bells]



Open gate please ^~^


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 1, 2014)

open!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 1, 2014)

May I please order the shaved ice lamp?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure!  Open your gates when I've added you!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> It will be in stock ^~^



Great, thanks! (


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  Open your gates when I've added you!



Bells sent and getting ready to open my gates.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Town and mayor name?

Whoops, never mind x3


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! And thanks for telling me how to end, lol! I had no idea. I usually visit other people.


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!



I'm back online now 
Can I still send them? I want to make sure I do so when you are online, so we can process the trade


----------



## dropinthebucket (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey Flop...are you free to make my delivery? I saw that you added me and Im finally online LOL


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

YESSSSS xD Could you pick up, actually?  My storage is stuffed


----------



## lilylily (Feb 1, 2014)

thank you so much, this was a supernice experience <3 i'll definitely shop some more when i have more bells!

(and sorry for being such a slow typer, didn't mean to hold you up D: fat fingers + small letter thingies = not good.)


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey flop, are you still up for trading a good luck roll for a golden axe?


----------



## dropinthebucket (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure thing!! Also I think I have a mermaid and princess set that you can buy but I need to check my other town..what would you buy it for? let me know when your gates are open


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

I could trade any of my sets 1:1 for them, or I could offer 4 mil each. ^~^  Or trade some other things on my list ^~^


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Ill wait till after he's done picking up your items to send em


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Ill wait till after he's done picking up your items to send em



Could you tell me what you ordered again? ^~^


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah, I was going to sell you 100 TBT bells for in game bells 
I'm online now, so we can trade whenever


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Ah, I was going to sell you 100 TBT bells for in game bells
> I'm online now, so we can trade whenever



Oh, okay!  Add me and I'll open my gates!  (Money is already lying down in my town)


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok, I'll add you now


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 1, 2014)

I have 100 tbt if you want to buy for in-game bells?


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Added! I'll send you the TBT bells now


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

TxAnt said:


> I have 100 tbt if you want to buy for in-game bells?



Gonna take a dinner break, and I'll get back to you ^~^ Add me and I'll open my gates later


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Gonna take a dinner break, and I'll get back to you ^~^ Add me and I'll open my gates later



No problem. Thanks


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Kk, I'll send you the bells when you come back


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Aya-Kital said:


> Kk, I'll send you the bells when you come back



Gate is open!  This will be my last quick trade before dinner!


----------



## Kit (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah ok, I'm coming 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you!! I'll send your bells now


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

TxAnt said:


> No problem. Thanks



Gate is open!


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 1, 2014)

So sorry, I just now saw this.  On a trade ATM but will come straight after.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Sounds good!  Town is Celestia ^~^


----------



## TxAnt (Feb 1, 2014)

Sorry for the delay. I'm transferring the bells now and am on my way


----------



## Wataru (Feb 1, 2014)

Hey i want to buy sweets set ^^ Is it disponible?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Wataru said:


> Hey i want to buy sweets set ^^ Is it disponible?



Pardon?  c:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 1, 2014)

Can I get one of each of the birthday items, and a 12-grape plate and rice cake? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Can I get one of each of the birthday items, and a 12-grape plate and rice cake? c:



Sure!  I'm busy right now, but give me 15 mins ^~^


----------



## Wataru (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Pardon?  c:



Ehhh i want to buy sweets set !

- - - Post Merge - - -

Can i ?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Wataru said:


> Ehhh i want to buy sweets set !
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Can i ?




Yes!  I will let you know via visitor message when it is ready ^~^


----------



## nannaea (Feb 1, 2014)

can i buy a sloppy tv and stereo?


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Sure. That'll be 100 bells ^~^


----------



## harvington (Feb 1, 2014)

hey, can we try to connect again if you are online? ^^


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

YES.  FINALLY. Make sure you've added me. I'll open my gates. Town is Celestia ^~^


----------



## harvington (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> YES.  FINALLY. Make sure you've added me. I'll open my gates. Town is Celestia ^~^



on my way!  i have you added i think we are friends. thank you ^^


----------



## Camomile (Feb 1, 2014)

Any chance I can buy the Sweets set (400) and sell you the other 300? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Camomile said:


> Any chance I can buy the Sweets set (400) and sell you the other 300? c:





Sure thing ^~^ I'll add you!  Could you be ready in 5 mins?


----------



## lorien (Feb 1, 2014)

Could I get a golden shovel?


----------



## nyanya (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm nyanya in Xibanya, can we trade now?


----------



## Camomile (Feb 1, 2014)

Getting ready now, gates are open.
And I'll send the tbt bells now.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

nyanya said:


> Hi, I'm nyanya in Xibanya, can we trade now?





Sure!  You're a priority order! Add me and open your gates!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lorien said:


> Could I get a golden shovel?





Yes!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Camomile said:


> Getting ready now, gates are open.
> And I'll send the tbt bells now.




Coming!


----------



## nyanya (Feb 1, 2014)

Gate is open! Thx!


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

nyanya said:


> Gate is open! Thx!



Finishing up a trade!  Hold on!


----------



## lorien (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm also going to add a golden net to that order if that's okay! Sending payment now


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Camomile said:


> Getting ready now, gates are open.
> And I'll send the tbt bells now.





Getting an error message. Could you close and reopen?


----------



## Camomile (Feb 1, 2014)

Re-opened, hopefully it works.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Cakefiel and Rise?

On my way!


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry Flop, I had to get off. Whenever you are ready, I sent you the bells + added you.


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Makkine said:


> I'm so sorry Flop, I had to get off. Whenever you are ready, I sent you the bells + added you.



Open gate please.^~^


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 1, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Open gate please.^~^



open! c: thanks much~


----------



## Flop (Feb 1, 2014)

Coming!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 2, 2014)

Yay! Finally have enough TBT. May I please order the sweets set?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Of course!  ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Yay! Finally have enough TBT. May I please order the sweets set?



Add me and open your gates when you are ready!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Of course!  ^~^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Bells sent and gates opened!


----------



## macbat (Feb 2, 2014)

aaaah I don`t know whether I should save up more bells to get the sweet set
or just sell off the 267 bells to you now
aaaahahaha I`m impatient, so I`m probably just going to sell ♥
​


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

That sounds great!  I can pay 6,930 per bell (693k=100 TBT) for a total of 1,850,310 bells ^~^


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

How in the name of the lord are you selling multiple sloppy sets.


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

I have like 4 xD And to be honest, 95% of everything I have here is stuff I've gotten from TBT trades. I don't even want to hear about duping. I have never duped, and to be honest, if I knew how to, I wouldn't even bother with TBT xD



Oh and the other stuff is all from my time travelling in my cycling town xD I have a lot of stuff since I have 3 towns.


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 2, 2014)

I have the Afternoon Tea-Set to trade you for one of these items, but here's the list of things I'd like! :
Sweets Set (400)
Sloppy Set (400)
Golden Axe (We can trade for this?)

If that sounds okay, cool! If not, lemme know. <3


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

HaleyCrossing said:


> I have the Afternoon Tea-Set to trade you for one of these items, but here's the list of things I'd like! :
> Sweets Set (400)
> Sloppy Set (400)
> Golden Axe (We can trade for this?)
> ...




That sounds great!  Let me finish up a trade, and I'll get started with your order!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

The Zodiac figurines are the ones from the New Year right


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah. One for each year.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

Okay great. I'd like to order the Zodiac Figurine set. I just don't need the Zodiac Horse, I already have that.

400 Bells then?


----------



## macbat (Feb 2, 2014)

aaah gosh, that sounds great ; w ;
I can open up my gates in a tick tock,
if you`re available, that is _!_
​


----------



## lorien (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll order an Egg set, a holiday stocking, and a turkey for 500


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

macbat said:


> aaah gosh, that sounds great ; w ;
> I can open up my gates in a tick tock,
> if you`re available, that is _!_
> ​




Yup!


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I please have a 7-11 set and an ABD machine, I have a Tteok plate if you are still interested  roughly how long do it take for you to acquire these? I don't want to have to wait months haha


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

It took manymanymanymany months of buying, but I have a gigantic supply ^~^  So you want a 7-11 Set along with a regular ABD, correct?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Okay great. I'd like to order the Zodiac Figurine set. I just don't need the Zodiac Horse, I already have that.
> 
> 400 Bells then?



eh eh?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Okay great. I'd like to order the Zodiac Figurine set. I just don't need the Zodiac Horse, I already have that.
> 
> 400 Bells then?



Nah, I'll knock the price down for you. 300.  ^~^


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes I sure do thanks  
Let me check if I have any more TBT bells!


----------



## macbat (Feb 2, 2014)

gates are open now, dear ♥
​


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Nah, I'll knock the price down for you. 300.  ^~^



Awesomeness. So, I see you are busy with quite a few people, so, what time works for ya then?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Awesomeness. So, I see you are busy with quite a few people, so, what time works for ya then?




Who knows xD I'll get back to you sometime tonight.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

I'll keep an eye on the thread then


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

HaleyCrossing said:


> I have the Afternoon Tea-Set to trade you for one of these items, but here's the list of things I'd like! :
> Sweets Set (400)
> Sloppy Set (400)
> Golden Axe (We can trade for this?)
> ...



Getting to you next ^~^


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Getting to you next ^~^



Awesome. My gate's open!


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't have my 3DS atm but my afternoon-tea set for your pumpkin pie, in your town?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

HaleyCrossing said:


> Awesome. My gate's open!




Just added you. Please close and reopen

- - - Post Merge - - -



monochrom3 said:


> I don't have my 3DS atm but my afternoon-tea set for your pumpkin pie, in your town?





Sure,let me know.when!


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Alright turns out i have some how accumulated 1186TBT
Id also like 2 shaved ice lamps (100) and a golden shovel (100, could we trade for the Tteok plate?) and two wedding cakes (100)  and then id still like an ABD machine and the &-11 set (800), also IF possible id like to grab another 7-11 abd for my sister (50)

I have easily the next 3 hours to trade so let me know when you have time


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 2, 2014)

How many gold rose bags do you have?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> How many gold rose bags do you have?





20 something I believe.


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 2, 2014)

Done, it's open!


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

CardiganCaitlin said:


> Alright turns out i have some how accumulated 1186TBT
> Id also like 2 shaved ice lamps (100) and a golden shovel (100, could we trade for the Tteok plate?) and two wedding cakes (100)  and then id still like an ABD machine and the &-11 set (800), also IF possible id like to grab another 7-11 abd for my sister (50)





Sure!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> 20 something I believe.



I see.


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I see.



Yeah, my friend restarted his town and gave them to me. Would you like some?

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> eh eh?



Eh,eh. Open your gates.


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yeah, my friend restarted his town and gave them to me. Would you like some?



No thanks, I believe I gave a bag before :c


----------



## oath2order (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yeah, my friend restarted his town and gave them to me. Would you like some?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Gates opening shortly!


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> No thanks, I believe I gave a bag before :c




Hehehe it's sitting in my golden room ^~^ I remember you doing that c:


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

Gates are opened and i have added you. 
Are we doing the trade for the Tteok plate or no?


----------



## Aquarius (Feb 2, 2014)

I've returned, & I'll sell you 200 TBT bells for 1,386,000


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

HaleyCrossing said:


> I've returned, & I'll sell you 200 TBT bells for 1,386,000



Sounds great ^~^ Transfer and I'll be over in 2 minutes

- - - Post Merge - - -



HaleyCrossing said:


> I've returned, & I'll sell you 200 TBT bells for 1,386,000



Sounds great ^~^ Transfer and I'll be over in 2 minutes



Double post......okay xD


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2014)

MayorAvalon said:


> Can I buy the Golden axe, chocolate cake, 7/11 shop counter, sandwich display and steamed bun case for 350 tbt bells? :3



Just reminding you (and myself) of my order. PM me when you're ready c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Heading off to bed, guys!  Feel free to make an order ^~^ I may not be able to sleep, so I may just start with orders again xD


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well, if Flop's going to be offline now then I couldn't do the trade until Friday


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> Well, if Flop's going to be offline now then I couldn't do the trade until Friday



Whoops!  Forgot about you ^~^ You had an afternoon tea set, right?  What would you like to trade for?


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Whoops!  Forgot about you ^~^ You had an afternoon tea set, right?  What would you like to trade for?



Pumpkin pie.
I'm on the way to home though, I'll add you when I reach home.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi, I don't mean to rush you, but was just wondering if my order was ready c: *no rush*


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm a sucker for this, can I also please have one of all the birthday items (300) and a pumpkin pie (50), so a total of 350TBT


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes ma'am ^~^ I'll let you know when I can trade.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, are you ready to trade now? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Almost ^~^ Finishing up dropping the bells!


----------



## cIementine (Feb 2, 2014)

kk c:


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it the normal ABD?


----------



## Mao (Feb 2, 2014)

I can trade 200 TBT bells for in game bells :3


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 2, 2014)

I want to trade 900 TBT Bells for AC:NL Bells.

Mayor Name: Andrew
Town Name: Juno
Friend Code: 1607-3010-4100


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Roggyrichy said:


> Is it the normal ABD?




I have both the ABD and 7-11 ABD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hazelx said:


> I can trade 200 TBT bells for in game bells :3




Let me know when you can trade later!  I'll be out for a little while

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vexedex said:


> I want to trade 900 TBT Bells for AC:NL Bells.
> 
> Mayor Name: Andrew
> Town Name: Juno
> Friend Code: 1607-3010-4100



Sounds good!  I'll let you know when I can buy!


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey, can I buy a Golden Axe and a Golden Can please?

EDIT; I'll also buy 2 sets of bells

Town name: Blewbury
Mayor name: Karl


----------



## Improv (Feb 2, 2014)

Shaved Ice Lamp
Turkey

= 100 TBT bells? c:

Town Name: Camphor
Mayor: Jake


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Getting to everyone's orders!  I will deliver to those who are online. Please be ready for pickup ^~^


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

Getting on now


----------



## junedays (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I buy a full set of golden tools? ^^

Town: Braeburn
Mayor: Jihyo


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Sure!  ^~^  I'll let you know when I can deliver!


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 2, 2014)

Golden axe, fishing rod and net, please. PM me when you are ready.


----------



## junedays (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 2, 2014)

holy frick dude what are you doing with all these bells


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Plotting to overthrow the mods and take over TBT and rule it with a floppy fist, why?


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm all on and ready now Flop. do you have any idea when you may be ready? Getting hungry so debating a kitchen run or not


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Krazy Karl said:


> I'm all on and ready now Flop. do you have any idea when you may be ready? Getting hungry so debating a kitchen run or not



I can deliver now!  Golden Axe and can, and 693k x2 for 200 bells?


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I can deliver now!  Golden Axe and can, and 693k x2 for 200 bells?



Sounds good I'll send the money over now, 200 you want in total?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Krazy Karl said:


> Hey, can I buy a Golden Axe and a Golden Can please?
> 
> EDIT; I'll also buy 2 sets of bells
> 
> ...



You asked for a golden can and axe (100TBT each) and 2 sets of.693k, correct?  That's 400.^~^


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> You asked for a golden can and axe (100TBT each) and 2 sets of.693k, correct?  That's 400.^~^



That's what I thought, got confused when you said 200 haha but that's fine sending it now


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Ohhh, sorry!  I meant 200 more for the bells ^~^


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

me... again... (i swear to god, i'm not stalking you, i just have a spending problem  GOTTA BUY 'EM ALL! no but seriously, just take all of my money.)

anyway... (i'm tipsy and rambling and not even sorry)

- zodiac figurine set
- sweets table
- sweets mini table

that's 500 tbt bells, right?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

lilylily said:


> me... again... (i swear to god, i'm not stalking you, i just have a spending problem  GOTTA BUY 'EM ALL! no but seriously, just take all of my money.)
> 
> anyway... (i'm tipsy and rambling and not even sorry)
> 
> ...




Yup!  ^~^


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yup!  ^~^



_yup_ because it is 500 tbt bells (YAY GO MATH BRAINIAC ME) or _yup_ because you'll accept my order? :3

i'm mad confused.


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Ummm. Both? XDDDD


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Ummm. Both? XDDDD



i... don't even have a clever response to this. :s

well, um... yay, i guess? 

/brb sending your tbt bells


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i... don't even have a clever response to this. :s
> 
> well, um... yay, i guess?
> 
> /brb sending your tbt bells




I'll get to you later.  I'm updating the shop layout


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2014)

Could I please get a set of your Throwing Beans? Also: Is there a limit of how many times you can use them? (Like an axe kind of?)


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Rebeth13 said:


> Could I please get a set of your Throwing Beans? Also: Is there a limit of how many times you can use them? (Like an axe kind of?)



I've used them a couple hundred of times, so I don't think so


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I'll get to you later.  I'm updating the shop layout



take your time, i'm not in a hurry :3

(thanks for putting up with me btw.)


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

*Okay, guys!  Your orders have been submitted!  I'm taking a dinner break for a couple hours.  Feel free to order anything!*


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 2, 2014)

20 more bells..

you will be mine..throwing beans >_>


----------



## RellyWarhol (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I have the golden watering can and the golden shovel ? Pls!


----------



## MaleficStar (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I get the 7-11 and the Zodiac set for 800TBT bells for any chance? =0


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 2, 2014)

[omg lilylily is an angel xoxo thank you so much dear]

may i purchase the throwing beans x.x


----------



## RellyWarhol (Feb 2, 2014)

Btw I'm really sorry about wasting your time earlier. But I'd appreciate it if you could still sell me the golden watering can and axe. I'll give you 305TBT


----------



## lilylily (Feb 2, 2014)

Makkine said:


> [omg lilylily is an angel xoxo thank you so much dear]



[you're very welcome <3 i just wanted to give something back because your posts make me happy for whatever reason. and yes, i realize i sound like a creep. ]


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Getting started on everyone's orders ^~^ Also....how 'bout them Broncos?  XD


----------



## Aesthetic (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Getting started on everyone's orders ^~^ Also....how 'bout them Broncos?  XD



hope seahawks win


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sure they will XD


----------



## kyandi (Feb 2, 2014)

can i buy your ABD~?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

xMino said:


> can i buy your ABD~?



Sure!  I'll put you in the pending orders list!  The first 5 or so are people who need to pick up.


----------



## kyandi (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  I'll put you in the pending orders list!  The first 5 or so are people who need to pick up.



and do you still have a 7-11 set or sloppy set?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

xMino said:


> and do you still have a 7-11 set or sloppy set?



Yes, I have multiple in stock.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 2, 2014)

May I buy a 7-11 set? c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

*Everyone Please check your orders on the "Pending orders" list for accuracy!*


----------



## MaleficStar (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  I'll put you in the pending orders list!  The first 5 or so are people who need to pick up.



Wait. You already have everything ready?! =D


----------



## kyandi (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yes, I have multiple in stock.



alright, i'll also take a 7-11 set.


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

MaleficStar said:


> Wait. You already have everything ready?! =D



They are actually very overdue orders that I've been holding.


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

What are you going to do with all those TBT bells?? o.o

Anyways, I'd like to buy a golden axe and shovel please ^^


----------



## MaleficStar (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> They are actually very overdue orders that I've been holding.



Oh. Than may I pick them up ASAP?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

MaleficStar said:


> Oh. Than may I pick them up ASAP?



I'll try my best!


----------



## RellyWarhol (Feb 2, 2014)

Buying golden fishing rod !


----------



## MaleficStar (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I'll try my best!



Thanks! May you please PM me when the order is ready? I will give you the bells right after.


----------



## courtky (Feb 2, 2014)

I need Sloppy set, throwing beans, and a golden rod please c:

Mayor Courtky of Woodbury xD


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

courtky said:


> I need Sloppy set, throwing beans, and a golden rod please c:
> 
> Mayor Courtky of Woodbury xD





I'll put your order in soon c:


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Currently at a standby until further notice.  Sorry guys!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm going to retract my order for the throwing beans... I really need to save up for the Sloppy Set XD


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Not sure if I might be doing this anymore. A mod (reasonably) suspects me of duping. Dx. If only I knew how. Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Trying to work out an issue with a Mod, guys!  I'll try to get it worked out soon!  I'll try to get everyone's orders completed if this is resolved!


----------



## nyanya (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi do you have birthday shade and hat as well? If so, I'd like to pay TBT bells as well.

BTW, I hope the issue could be resolved soon!


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 2, 2014)

i hope the issue is resolved as well! best wishes ~


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 2, 2014)

Hope everything is going okay. D:


----------



## courtky (Feb 2, 2014)

Wait, duping is against the rules? Someone asked me to dupe but I don't know how to or want to lol but how can duping be against the rules? <_<


----------



## Gabriellaa (Feb 2, 2014)

Can I have the birthday table

also can i have the sweets player dlc too? :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

Because you're replicating items which you can use to turn a profit.  It's not fair for the people who earned the things they are selling!


----------



## Gabriellaa (Feb 2, 2014)

also can you explain how i give you the tbt bells im new to this


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow What happened to your bells Flopolopagous?


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

They're deposited for now. I'll see what happens to them soon enough. =/


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> They're deposited for now. I'll see what happens to them soon enough. =/



Awwww Floppy T_T
I support you. You would never do such a thing.


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 2, 2014)

i hope everythings at all right though, really v.v


----------



## Beary (Feb 2, 2014)

Those Mods are gonna get a _bashing_. >:c

From me. >:3


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 2, 2014)

I support you Flopolopagous.


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm just gonna throw this out there, but I know flop would NEVER do something like that. He earns everything he has. I've seen him put the work into what items he has. =/


----------



## Silverapple (Feb 2, 2014)

I support anyone who is a friend of Goldenapple's.


----------



## Flop (Feb 2, 2014)

And now people are giving my thread bad ratings. Okay. .______.


----------



## Mary (Feb 2, 2014)

*votes excellent*


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 2, 2014)

I traded just yesterday and he was fabulous


----------



## fleaofdeath (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted excellent. Floppy has been so stressed all day trying to get orders to people, and it's not fair at all that this is the treatment he's getting .___.


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted excellent. c:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 2, 2014)

fleaofdeath said:


> I voted excellent. Floppy has been so stressed all day trying to get orders to people, and it's not fair at all that this is the treatment he's getting .___.



I agree D: Voted excellent as well c:


----------



## Silverapple (Feb 2, 2014)

I voted excellent too. c:


----------



## Gabriellaa (Feb 2, 2014)

Rated excellent, I hope things work out!


----------



## courtky (Feb 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Because you're replicating items which you can use to turn a profit.  It's not fair for the people who earned the things they are selling!



Yeah, but a lot of people duplicate outside this forum anyways. I don't see how you can control how a player chooses to play. Lol. But I hope it's all solved!


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

i hope everything gets resolved soon D: you have my support.


----------



## Noir (Feb 3, 2014)

Would you be willing to buy 800 bells? ;~; Last person I tried this with never answered. x.x;;


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 3, 2014)

I have 250 bells... how many in game bells is that? Was it 639k/100 TBT?  In which case 1,597,000 bells?  xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, wait, can somebody please explain to me what's going on? Are people being mean to Flopalopagos (is that how you spell it?) Why would this thread get bad ratings?!?! Voting as excellent. :3 <3 xx


----------



## Farobi (Feb 3, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> I support you Flopolopagous.


^^

what you're doing is amazing. keep it up flop, hopefully this gets resolved. i know how big of an animal crosser you are


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 3, 2014)

Ah, it was 693k! I'll have to re-do my maths! 
And I hope whatever is causing all the trouble (which I still don't understand) gets resolved.  <3

Good luck!  xx


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

MayorIsabel said:


> Ah, it was 693k! I'll have to re-do my maths!
> And I hope whatever is causing all the trouble (which I still don't understand) gets resolved.  <3
> 
> Good luck!  xx



someone's accusing flo of cheating/duping in order to get the items being sold on this thread.

i personally think it's bull**** to shut him down like that instead of communicating and investigating. (at least that's what it looks to me, a mod may correct me if i'm wrong.)


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 3, 2014)

I support you too Flop.


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

lilylily said:


> someone's accusing flo of cheating/duping in order to get the items being sold on this thread.
> 
> i personally think it's bull**** to shut him down like that instead of communicating and investigating. (at least that's what it looks to me, a mod may correct me if i'm wrong.)




Actually I was personally contacted by a Mod, but he/she told me that the issue was being discussed. Unfortunately, I have not received any further information about it.  I would love to get all your orders completed, but I'm unsure if I am allowed to.


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Actually I was personally contacted by a Mod, but he/she told me that the issue was being discussed. Unfortunately, I have not received any further information about it.  I would love to get all your orders completed, but I'm unsure if I am allowed to.



ah, okay. i apologize for jumping the gun on this, it just seemed like a really sudden shut-down, especially with your bells disappearing and all. 

i guess it's fair game to ask how you get all these items - i know i asked donevor how she did it  when i was new to the selling/buying/trading business on here, simply because i was curious and honestly amazed. ("are you a wizard? " ahahaha. <3) but there's a difference between "how are you doing it?" and "are you duping?" one's just a question, the other's automatically casts some shadow of doubt.

i guess if you did dupe, you wouldn't have turned me down when i inquired about a card set yesterday as it would be an easy thing for you to produce these items out of thin air. that's enough for me to believe you're genuine. 

i can only speak for myself but i don't want to you to break the rules and get into more trouble just to give me my items. take your time to sort this out and continue your business after you got green light from the mod team. 

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

lilylily said:


> ah, okay. i apologize for jumping the gun on this, it just seemed like a really sudden shut-down, especially with your bells disappearing and all.
> 
> i guess it's fair game to ask how you get all these items - i know i asked donevor how she did it  when i was new to the selling/buying/trading business on here, simply because i was curious and honestly amazed. ("are you a wizard? " ahahaha. <3) but there's a difference between "how are you doing it?" and "are you duping?" one's just a question, the other's automatically casts some shadow of doubt.
> 
> ...



I actually still have my bells for now. They are in my ABD. But I'm pretty sure they're going to be taken away
...


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I actually still have my bells for now. They are in my ABD. But I'm pretty sure they're going to be taken away
> ...



innocent until proven guilty. if there's no concrete evidence of you duping items for gain, they shouldn't punish you.

(didn't even know there was an abd option on here  i learn something new every day.)


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 3, 2014)

Aw flop, why would they accuse you of duping? *rates excellent* your shop is the best TBT shop i know of and compared to mine it's great, so just forget the mods and keep on doing what your doing because fyi you are amazing at it.


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks guys (girls)!  I really hope they believe me. I really just want to help people get the items they want. If I duped, I wouldn't even bother with TBT. I joined it in the first place because I needed items.  Now that I've collected so much, I thought I'd help others get what they need.


----------



## MayorMariana (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't see why they are pinning _you_ to the wall when I see many other forums of people who might be duping. Why do they have to nail you? It doesn't make any sense..*rates excellent*


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Probably because I'm asking for TBT bells. There's a sticky thread that say "Do NOT sell duped items on this thread," so I'm guessing that's why they're getting on to me about it.


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the people who accused you were just jealous of your username and avatar.
I mean let's be serious. They're probably the coolest part of TBT.


----------



## MayorMariana (Feb 3, 2014)

Maybe you can ask for normal bells? =p idk just a thought..


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

I have over 120 million, so I'm good xD That's why I have so many sets. I buy them from here, GFAQ's, my friend, and ACC


----------



## MayorIsabel (Feb 3, 2014)

Aw lucky! xD 120 million!


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah, I'm thinking of doing a Dreamie fund program in which you tell me your Dreamie, and if you send me a link to an auction, I can buy the villager for you. 



Butttt if I get banned for this, I don't know what happens. XD I have a perfect WiFi rating. I'd like to think they they'd believe me. I'm not exactly a bad person. XD


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I have over 120 million, so I'm good xD That's why I have so many sets. I buy them from here, GFAQ's, my friend, and ACC


Well we don't really know what caused a mod to suspect this.  Regardless, its important to understand TBT is NOT the only animal crossing forum that you can trade on.  If you are into animal crossing or gathering its not hard to have multiple accounts on different sites with one site you declare as your community.  I buy off other sites like Flop and in many cases there are items easier to get in one community than here for sure, but I love TBT more so XD. 

I hope things work out for you Flop.  Its pretty unfair especially without informing you of why they suspect it such as a complaint or confession to another player.  I know a few members who have openly admitted to duping to me, none of them have had problems.  Its not our place to tell or judge people on how they play a game they spent their money on.  However, its probably because its TBT that the want to display caution even if the worry proves false.


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello, can I buy the 7/11 set ? ^^

EDIT : I cancel my order sorry :/


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 3, 2014)

Sloppy set please? ^^ will transfer bells asap


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Donevor said:


> Well we don't really know what caused a mod to suspect this.  Regardless, its important to understand TBT is NOT the only animal crossing forum that you can trade on.  If you are into animal crossing or gathering its not hard to have multiple accounts on different sites with one site you declare as your community.  I buy off other sites like Flop and in many cases there are items easier to get in one community than here for sure, but I love TBT more so XD.
> 
> I hope things work out for you Flop.  Its pretty unfair especially without informing you of why they suspect it such as a complaint or confession to another player.  I know a few members who have openly admitted to duping to me, none of them have had problems.  Its not our place to tell or judge people on how they play a game they spent their money on.  However, its probably because its TBT that the want to display caution even if the worry proves false.



Yeah, I completely understand how they're approaching this. I would be wary of the situation as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, I really can't resume orders until I know what's going to happen. Hopefully this gets resolved soon.   Be patient please!


----------



## Perry15 (Feb 3, 2014)

aww that sucks, I really wanted to but the 7-11 and Sloppy Series :c (I never understood the whole duping issues, personally I don't care how they got the items as long as I can get my full set >.<)
I really hope everything works out for you! c:


----------



## SliceAndDice (Feb 3, 2014)

Aw man, too bad. I hope this gets resolved soon. :/ I have so many TBT Bells and no clue what to do with them.


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 3, 2014)

ok lemme check the list

- - - Post Merge - - -

normal abd and cheoclate cake?will transfer when you reply


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous set please if you've resumed the shop!
------
This accusation against Flop is absolutely ridiculous! Who even cares if he dupes??? At least you'll still be getting the furniture that you want! Seriously, whoever cares that their furniture is earned or duplicated needs to step off their high horse of delusion and grow up. YOU are solely responsible for selecting an individual to buy off. If you think he cheats to get his furniture, then that's fine - gtfo off this thread and try to find a deal as good as his. 

Seriously, you guys have to stop this. I've seen it going on for a number of months now - the ACNL economy was dead long before its over-seas release, so being nit-picky about where your furniture comes from is just immature.  The fact that some of you are accusing this totally random guy of cheating is just pathetic. Nobody can prove that he duplicated, so why is a moderator (LMAO) even getting involved??? What's going on in this thread is totally unnecessary and needs to stop.

Flop, resume your shop. You can't get banned for anybody having a small suspicion. You've earned all of your furniture and bells, so don't succumb to this immature peer pressure.


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks, Jarrad!  I'll get everyone's orders ready, but I will not deliver unless this gets fixed. I'm for sorry for.the holdup, guys!


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 3, 2014)

Jarrad;2298459 Gorgeous set please if you've resumed the shop!
------
This accusation against Flop is absolutely ridiculous! Who even cares if he dupes??? At least you'll still be getting the furniture that you want! Seriously said:
			
		

> Nobody[/U] can prove that he duplicated, so why is a moderator (LMAO) even getting involved??? What's going on in this thread is totally unnecessary and needs to stop.
> 
> Flop, resume your shop. You can't get banned for anybody having a small suspicion. You've earned all of your furniture and bells, so don't succumb to this immature peer pressure.




your right 
really agree with you!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Flop, I feel very bad for you. I know you wouldn't do something like this, and there is _no_ evidence that you duped. One could make the argument that you are exporting rare items in bulk with speed, which is presumably why your shop is on lockdown for the time being, but that is heavily supported by the *implication* that fast rare items somehow equals an individual who got bored and felt like flipping the switch at the end of Wi-Fi sessions.


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

I got all of my items from TBT, ACC, and GFAQS trades, from my own time travelling and resetting, and from my other friend who has a Japanese copy that he gives me stuff from.   (I trade him by hybrids and bells).  I wish they would have investigated further instead of assuming that I'm cheating.  *Sighs*


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

in the meantime, did they get back to you at all in regards to this?


----------



## Flop (Feb 3, 2014)

I have not been contacted about the current situation, but I was informed that it is being discussed.


----------



## Beary (Feb 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I have not been contacted about the current situation, but I was informed that it is being discussed.



IF YOU GET BANNED I WILL CUSS.
AND I NEVER CUSS.


----------



## lilylily (Feb 3, 2014)

mh, well. that's not nothing but also not really something, i guess. 

i'll sit here, sip some tea, wait and hope for the best.


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 3, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i'll sit here, sip some tea, wait and hope for the best.



When you say that you sound like a british person. I think I'm part british. :3


----------



## Party Poison (Feb 3, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Gorgeous set please if you've resumed the shop!
> ------
> This accusation against Flop is absolutely ridiculous! Who even cares if he dupes??? At least you'll still be getting the furniture that you want! Seriously, whoever cares that their furniture is earned or duplicated needs to step off their high horse of delusion and grow up. YOU are solely responsible for selecting an individual to buy off. If you think he cheats to get his furniture, then that's fine - gtfo off this thread and try to find a deal as good as his.
> 
> ...



I can understand why the mods want to make sure it's not duped in TBT, because it is the website's and it's owner(s) hard work that has gone into making these collectibles available for TBT bells (the currency in question that has questionable origins).  The short time I've been here, I've never seen anything in re-tail and it's most likely because it is for AC bells, not the website based currency.  If Flop didn't do anything wrong then there shouldn't be any grounds to ban or take away TBT bells without proof such as video or pictures or written confession from Flop himself.   The mods here seem to be very just in their decisions and I've not seen any of them corrupt or play favoritism in this community.

I'm sure things will be fine Flop.


----------



## CutieCatCrossing (Feb 3, 2014)

Could I buy a golden shovel? c:


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 4, 2014)

500 TBT for Bells please?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Shop is OPEN!  If you are not on the order list, please repeat your orders, everyone!  So sorry for the delay!


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Can I buy the sweets player? :> 
Oh! And when should I transfer the TBT?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

mochichou said:


> Can I buy the sweets player? :>
> Oh! And when should I transfer the TBT?



Of course!  Please transfer whenever you feel comfortable!


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Of course!  Please transfer whenever you feel comfortable!



Ah, okay! Will you message when the order is ready? I might forget since I don't frequent this forum section a lot. >u<


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

It's ready now!  I've been restocking a bunch of items.


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> It's ready now!  I've been restocking a bunch of items.



Oh, that's great! Do you mind if I pick it up later tonight? I'm just lurking around on my phone right now lol. o vo


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm about now floppy if you're ready?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

mochichou said:


> Oh, that's great! Do you mind if I pick it up later tonight? I'm just lurking around on my phone right now lol. o vo



Sure! Shoot me a PM!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Krazy Karl said:


> I'm about now floppy if you're ready?



I'm editing the shop right now, but I'll be sure to get back to you!


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure! Shoot me a PM!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



That's fine might have to be tomorrow now though, interview in the morning so off to bed


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Krazy Karl said:


> That's fine might have to be tomorrow now though, interview in the morning so off to bed



That's fine!  Good luck with your interview!


----------



## lilylily (Feb 4, 2014)

WELCOME BACK!

let me know when you have my stuff ready, then i'll open my gates :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

lilylily said:


> WELCOME BACK!
> 
> let me know when you have my stuff ready, then i'll open my gates :3



Would you mind telling me what you ordered?  There's so many pages to scroll through ;-;


----------



## lilylily (Feb 4, 2014)

i'm on the list on the first page - zodiac set, sweets table and minitable.


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 4, 2014)

May I trade in 300 TBT for real bells??


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd like to order one Gold Watering Can and one Birthday Cake, please. 

Total should be 175TBT, which will be along shortly~

Will be Mayor Xan, from the town of Magnolia.


----------



## Perry15 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd like to order the 7-11 & Sloppy sets and the Throwing Beans! (Mayor: Gerardo of Ochiba)


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

*Updating order list, guys!  Once it is full, I will be closed until I have bought more stock!*


----------



## mishiro-town (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey, could I order a sweets set, sloppy table, and throwing beans?
I'm mayor Mimi from Mishiro


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 4, 2014)

I posted a good few pages back, but here it is again;

Could I trade 900 TBT for AC:NL bells?

Mayor Name: Andrew
Town Name: Juno
Friend Code: 1607-3010-4100

Do you want my payment now?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Vexedex said:


> I posted a good few pages back, but here it is again;
> 
> Could I trade 900 TBT for AC:NL bells?
> 
> ...



You can pay when I deliver!


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> You can pay when I deliver!



Okay, thank you very much.
Will you PM when ready? I assume you'll be a few days?
(It's really late here in the UK, so I won't be on for long.)


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

hi flop! i was wondering if i could have my throwing beans and add a sweets player dlc for 150 in total? ;v;


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Makkine said:


> hi flop! i was wondering if i could have my throwing beans and add a sweets player dlc for 150 in total? ;v;



Price has been updated!  I will change your order!  Don't pay until you have received your order  ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vexedex said:


> Okay, thank you very much.
> Will you PM when ready? I assume you'll be a few days?
> (It's really late here in the UK, so I won't be on for long.)



I will leave a Visitor Message on your profile!  Thanks ^~^


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Price has been updated!  I will change your order!  Don't pay until you have received your order  ^~^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




oh then whats the full price?  i already paid 100 for the beans ;v;


----------



## Mary (Feb 4, 2014)

May I buy Birthday shades + Hat when you get the chance? Thank chu.


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Or course, m'dear!


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 4, 2014)

may i buy throwing beans?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Swiftstream said:


> may i buy throwing beans?



Added your order!


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 4, 2014)

sorry if i posted before [can't remember >.<]

may i get the sloppy and the sweets set?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a few more slots open guys!


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

can i get my items? i think its 150? ;v;

throwing beans + sweets player dlc


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Makkine said:


> can i get my items? i think its 150? ;v;
> 
> throwing beans + sweets player dlc



Your order was updated for the price cut!


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 4, 2014)

is there really a sweets player DLC?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

I thought so  Maybe it's an official item. *edits*

- - - Post Merge - - -

According to this:   http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sweets_Series  Yes, it is.  According to Moridb, Its not. XD


----------



## Mary (Feb 4, 2014)

Moridb has some errors. I would trust the wiki.


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

I'll just include it without saying it comes with it. Too many people are asking for it XD I'm gonna have to find a lot of Sweets Series.


----------



## Xanarcah (Feb 4, 2014)

The Sweets Player is a normal Gracie item, I bought it from her store in the Fall. o:


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

MY LIFE IS A LIE. okay, I edited it. XD


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

oh! thank you flop! whenver you have my items ready, i can wait :3 [or if they are already ready? x3]


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry xD it's gonna take a while.  I dont want this to be overloaded like last time


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 4, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sorry xD it's gonna take a while.  I dont want this to be overloaded like last time



its fine ~ :3


----------



## Bertholdt (Feb 4, 2014)

Can I buy a golden shovel?


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 4, 2014)

Could I buy 1 piece from the 7-11 set for 50 tbt; 24-hour-shop counter?~


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Sure!  Closed for order processing


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm about for the next 12 hours Floppy if you get on anytime within that I'll be checking here every now and again for your reply


----------



## nyanya (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi, are you ok to take orders now? I hope the issue was resolved!

Here's what I want to order:
Birthday Shades

Then it would be 75? Thanks!


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey again darl good to see everything resolved! 
I would adore the birthday shades & hat please  
Just message me when you are free!
I head to bed soon (live in Australia) so maybe tomorrow morning? (8 hours away)


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 5, 2014)

Is it possible for you to try and get the camping exclusive items please Flop?


----------



## Flop (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll keep an eye out for one on other sites. ^~^


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you free at the moment Flop?


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 5, 2014)

Want me to pay now?


----------



## Flop (Feb 5, 2014)

No I will let you guys know when to pay. ^~^


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 5, 2014)

Sloppy set? You said 300 TBT bells right? ^^


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 5, 2014)

Cherebi said:


> Is it possible for you to try and get the camping exclusive items please Flop?



Btw,I got. Em


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 5, 2014)

Could my order be changed? Sloppy set + setsun throwing beans?

Town names : oakwood
mayor : holly


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

Would you do a golden tools set minus the axe for 300 TBT?
Plus a four leaf clover 50 and I will sell you 200 for bells?

Which comes to 550 TBT on my end. LMK what you think. ^_^

eta, my town name is Indie and mayor name is Caroline


----------



## Libra (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!

Could I please order the following?

Setsun (Throwing) Beans (50 bells)
Crown (f.) (50 bells)

For a total of 100 bells. 

My mayor name is Wendy. Town name is Paradise and FC is 0232-8608-9719.

Thanks! <3


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 5, 2014)

Please may I order the following?
* Full Set of Golden Tools (375)
* Crown (f.) (50)
* 7-11 Furniture Set (300)

Which comes to 725 TBT Bells on my end?
My Mayor is called Faline, I am in the town of Česk? (please excuse the mess) and my Friend Code is 0087-2336-3760. Please bear in mind that my time zone is GMT and I have school Monday-Saturday so I may not be online until Saturday afternoon, but please message me via PM if you would like to arrange a trade and/or if my order is fine.

Thank you very much for your kindness and low prices!


----------



## Flop (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay.  XD Any orders after this will not be fulfilled. I am very busy restocking and processing orders.  Please do not reply unless it is in regard to your previous order!  Thanks, guys! ^~^


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

*Taking several orders because I know everyone isn't going to be available for their orders that are ready ^~^*


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 6, 2014)

I would like to order a birthday set please! Including the cake, let me know how much TBT bells that is (600?) too lazy to multiply :c


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I would like to order a birthday set please! Including the cake, let me know how much TBT bells that is (600?) too lazy to multiply :c



450 ^~^ But I'll knock it down to 300 for you!


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 6, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> 450 ^~^ But I'll knock it down to 300 for you!



Oops I think I sent you 300 twice, Lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll just buy a gorgeous set too!


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 6, 2014)

May I buy 2 lucky clovers and a sloppy set? I think thats 700 tbt bells? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops 400*


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

Candyfloss said:


> May I buy 2 lucky clovers and a sloppy set? I think thats 700 tbt bells? ^^



Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Candyfloss said:


> May I buy 2 lucky clovers and a sloppy set? I think thats 700 tbt bells? ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oops 400*





Check prices please!  And I have you down for Sloppy Set and Beans.  Would you still like those?


----------



## Candyfloss (Feb 6, 2014)

So how much is it? Don't want that anymore sorry ^^ forgot about those orders.


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Floppy! I was wondering how long I'd have to wait for the order I made a couple of weeks ago (Sloppy set&Rice cake) I'm in no rush, I just want to know :3


----------



## Krazy Karl (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Flop, when will my order be ready?


----------



## Libra (Feb 6, 2014)

Just checking when you would like for me to make the payment?  (I ordered Throwing Beans and a Crown.) Thanks!


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 6, 2014)

Could I edit my order? I ordered the 24-hour-shop counter. (50 tbt)  I want to add the birthday cake, chocolate cake,  and fruit basket (150 tbt) for a total of 200 tbt? 

Also, when should I pay you! ^0^


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 6, 2014)

I wanted to edit my order , I no longer need the golden slingshot, I got one everything else is still a go, though  please PM me when you get to me in the list


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

Okay, guys, I'm trying to get everything together ^~^


----------



## Sumemr (Feb 6, 2014)

Hope you're still taking orders Flop c:
Can I get a golden tool set? No rush on my order though!
Whoops, I'll send the payment when I get my order * xD


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks xD I hate when people pre-pay, because they get inpatient with their orders. I like people paying afterwards so they Im not seeing pressured to get it done so quickly XD I have a social life outside of this.


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 6, 2014)

I don't mean to rush you or anything, just letting you know I can pick my order up whenever, my order was 900 TBT for AC:NL Bells.
I know how many orders you need to gather, so I understand that things take a while. 

(That shouldn't sound rude/impatient, so if it does, sorry. )


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

im sorry if im rushing aswell. ;v;

is my order ready? just wondering ;p


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

I have many orders ready, but I'm trying to finish others before I deliver so I can have other orders cleared when more come.


----------



## Pathetic (Feb 6, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I have many orders ready, but I'm trying to finish others before I deliver so I can have other orders cleared when more come.



okay! yay ;v; cant wait


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

CLOSED FOR ORDER PROCESSING


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

*Taking a few orders tonight!  ^~^*


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2014)

Could I please get your Cardboard Set? :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

Eh, I can do one more xD sure!  Add me and open.gates!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2014)

If you're too tired, or whatever, I don't mind. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

**don't mind waiting


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

No, I have to get some cleared XD


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2014)

Oh okay!!  Thank you. Opening gates and sending bells now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Bells sent & gates open.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump ^~^


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 7, 2014)

Hey flop, still waiting out for my order on the birthday hat & shades. Are you re-stocking?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

CardiganCaitlin said:


> Hey flop, still waiting out for my order on the birthday hat & shades. Are you re-stocking?



It's ready, but I need to get home for school first ^~^


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can I have a yule log, please?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure!  I'll add you to the order list!


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  I'll add you to the order list!



I think I couldn't take my order today since it's already night in my place. Maybe tomorrow, depends on your situation.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Just PM me whenever you're available (any time 5 hours from now) and I should be able to
  I'll be on late to tonight as well.


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

I guess I'll do it now then.

In your town, please. I'll send you the TBT bells.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

I can't trade now. Any time 5 hours from now. I'm going to be in classes for another 5 hours. XD


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, OK then.


----------



## mayormars (Feb 7, 2014)

I'd like to order a Sweets Set, but how many time will it take to be available? :c


----------



## BubbleRadius (Feb 7, 2014)

PM me when My order is ready!


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Read full front page please!  I will be available at 5pm EST c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayormars said:


> I'd like to order a Sweets Set, but how many time will it take to be available? :c



I currently have 6 on-hand ^~^  Let me know any time.after 5 pm EST when you can pick up!


----------



## mayormars (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I order the Sweets Set anyway c:


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 7, 2014)

Do you know when you will get the princess set? :3 I will take a golden fishing rod along with those when you get them! If I have enough that is.


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't sell them until I've bought at least 6, so it could take a while. I have 2


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 7, 2014)

I will check back then  Thanks for replying!


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2014)

Yo Flop, I'm going to pay you for the 7-11 set now. c:
Also when would you like for me to get the golden set from your pokemon giveaway? Just curious, not trying to sound pushy or anything haha. x3


----------



## mayormars (Feb 7, 2014)

mayormars said:


> Well, I order the Sweets Set anyway c:



Whoops, I forgot I have to put town name and mayor name in my order, too! then:

*Town:* Fearless
*Mayor:* Mars
*Order:* Sweets Set!

Thank you ~


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Bump!  Taking orders!


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flop, can I go to your town now for the yule log?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure. I'll.add and open gates. Pardon the mess.  I have a LOT of stuff everywhere.


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure. I'll.add and open gates. Pardon the mess.  I have a LOT of stuff everywhere.



OK, I'll be there.

also, a bit OOT but how do you delete FCs?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

I delete about 20 every time I reach 100


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi! Do you mind if I could pick up my order now also? ^^


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Add me and open your gates ^~^


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 7, 2014)

Can I sell you 600 tbt bells?c: and also can I order x4 throwing beans, x1 birthday shades, and x1 birthday hat?


----------



## Hyoon (Feb 7, 2014)

It's open now! c:


----------



## Xavier (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello! Can I order a Cardboard set and a sweets set for 600 please?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sure thing!  ^~^ Give me a few minutes to transfer the sets to my other town, and I'll bring them over ^~^ Add me and after I've added you, Open your gates.^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -

Added.  Please open your gates ^~^


----------



## Xavier (Feb 7, 2014)

They're open!  Also earlier today my messages werent showing up so if you dont see anything could you let me know please?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you!  do I send the bells now?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Yup ^~^


----------



## Xavier (Feb 7, 2014)

Okay, I sent them, thanks for everything!


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Taking orders overnight!  ACT in the morning, so I'll start them later ^~^


----------



## olololololol (Feb 7, 2014)

Can i buy with new leaf bells, i want the 711 set


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry,  this is for TBT bell transactions only. Also, I have about 200 million in-game bells, so money is not important to me. Sorry!


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Why are people.down rating this for no reason? .xD I bust my butt off for this Shop, and people don't even appreciate it. -__-


----------



## Beary (Feb 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Why are people.down rating this for no reason? .xD I bust my butt off for this Shop, and people don't even appreciate it. -__-



I rated it a five star. c:
You deserve it Floppy! ~


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 7, 2014)

beary509 said:


> I rated it a five star. c:
> You deserve it Floppy! ~



Ditto, did the same


----------



## Perry15 (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you free right now so I can pick up my order?


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 7, 2014)

I've got 1000 tbt bells if you are interested.


----------



## Omville (Feb 8, 2014)

Dumb question- the zodiac figurine set is the animal one, not the Aquarius, Pisces, etc one, right?  because if it's the animal one I'd like that set please! Thanks :3


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 8, 2014)

Sames,


----------



## Vexedex (Feb 8, 2014)

Flop, when am I able to buy the bells from you?
Will I also get the updated amount, since you're giving more now?
I'm free from now to around 10 hours from now.


----------



## Swiftstream (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Added your order!



When may I pick up my throwing beans?


----------



## Thew (Feb 8, 2014)

I would love to buy the Zodiac Set (The aries, gemini, etc set right?).

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH!  and a pumpkin pie!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Thew said:


> I would love to buy the Zodiac Set (The aries, gemini, etc set right?).
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH!  and a pumpkin pie!




The entire Astrology set has not been released yet. I am selling the Zodiac Animals Set ^~^


----------



## Thew (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh ok!   Thanks!


----------



## Roggyrichy (Feb 8, 2014)

Gold shovel to please


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Read front page please!


----------



## Libra (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for my order! <3


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Libra said:


> Thank you so much for my order! <3



You're very welcome!  ^~^ Thanks for ordering!


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 8, 2014)

Question, if I'm not on the 'pending orders' list, can we still trade and can I pay you, etc? Because I would rather have my order done by today and I'm not sure whether I have to wait for my order to be put on the list. xD Sorry for being so hard-to-work-with.


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

mayorseraphina said:


> Question, if I'm not on the 'pending orders' list, can we still trade and can I pay you, etc? Because I would rather have my order done by today and I'm not sure whether I have to wait for my order to be put on the list. xD Sorry for being so hard-to-work-with.



Since your order isn't actually "put down" I'm not going to get in your face about asking for orders here. XD I have all current orders written in a notebook xD Could you PM me all the info I need?  Order, mayor & town, etc xD I want to make sure o.have everything down correctly.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have you down for all the tools, a crown, and a 7-11 Set


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 8, 2014)

Are you still willing to buy TBT bells


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Since your order isn't actually "put down" I'm not going to get in your face about asking for orders here. XD I have all current orders written in a notebook xD Could you PM me all the info I need?  Order, mayor & town, etc xD I want to make sure o.have everything down correctly.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have you down for all the tools, a crown, and a 7-11 Set



Yes, my town is Česk?, mayor is Faline, FC on the sidebar. That is correct.


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> Are you still willing to buy TBT bells



Yup!  ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -


Also, "To get to the other side"   xDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayorseraphina said:


> Yes, my town is Česk?, mayor is Faline, FC on the sidebar. That is correct.



You're added. Let me know when your gate is open!


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 8, 2014)

Cool  Can I sell you 100 TBT for now?


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> Cool  Can I sell you 100 TBT for now?



Sure.  I'll add you.  I may take  few minutes because I need to finish a trade first ^~^


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 8, 2014)

that's alright. I am trying to cycle a villager out anyways


----------



## mayorseraphina (Feb 8, 2014)

My gate is open! Thank you for this and I will pay you now!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Reaper_Flower said:


> that's alright. I am trying to cycle a villager out anyways



Ready?


----------



## Reaper_Flower (Feb 8, 2014)

Yup  ready now!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you get the bells 

I just noticed that you put the joke in my avatar bahahaha


----------



## reyy (Feb 8, 2014)

How much would 1900tbt bells be in AC NL bells? Sorry im terrible at math


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm paying 8,910 (891k=100TBT) per bell, so that totals to:


16,929,000 ^~^


----------



## reyy (Feb 8, 2014)

I'll do that trade :3 adding you now once i finish this wonder trade!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> I'll do that trade :3 adding you now once i finish this wonder trade!



Hahaha. Wonder Trade is my guilty pleasure on Pokemon. I'll let you know when I can deliver!  ^~^


----------



## caterpie (Feb 8, 2014)

are you still taking orders? could i put in an order for 

 Birthday Shades (75 bells)
 1 Gold Rose Bag (25 bells)

for 100 total?


----------



## reyy (Feb 8, 2014)

Gates are open! ^-^ Julia of Hawaii

- - - Post Merge - - -

Follow me to where you can place the money


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't trade now!  I will let you know when I can!


----------



## reyy (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh, um okay!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

OfficiallyCupcakes said:


> Oh, um okay!



Ready^~^


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have 1000 tbt I would like to trade for AC:NL bells when you have a chance.

If you are still wanting them.


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

I always want TBT bells ^~^ Let me trade with OfficiallyCupcakes, and I'll get to you ^~^


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I always want TBT bells ^~^ Let me trade with OfficiallyCupcakes, and I'll get to you ^~^



Sure thing. I opened my gate.


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

anne_713 said:


> Sure thing. I opened my gate.



Well, seeing as she hasn't replied, I'll come over to trade with you first ^~^


----------



## Bertholdt (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I buy a golden shovel?


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Bertholdt said:


> Can I buy a golden shovel?





Sure!  Adding you!


----------



## caterpie (Feb 8, 2014)

caterpie said:


> are you still taking orders? could i put in an order for
> 
> Birthday Shades (75 bells)
> 1 Gold Rose Bag (25 bells)
> ...


could i actually ask for birthday shades and birthday cake, instead of the gold roses? however much that would be


----------



## anne_713 (Feb 8, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Well, seeing as she hasn't replied, I'll come over to trade with you first ^~^



I never ended a session like that. Sorry! Thank you dear!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

caterpie said:


> could i actually ask for birthday shades and birthday cake, instead of the gold roses? however much that would be




So sorry!  I forgot about your order!  Sure!  I'll add you.  Let me know when your gates are open.


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 8, 2014)

Is it possible to trade 1200 TBT bells for in-game bells? :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm always buying ^~^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

Can I pick up my birthday set? :c I forgot if you had the full set or just pieces of it xD And it was 450 tbt bells?


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Add me and open your gates ^~^


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't know if you're talking to me or someone else


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

xlRenn said:


> I don't know if you're talking to me or someone else



You c:


----------



## KermitTea (Feb 8, 2014)

added, gates open!


----------



## Hey Jude (Feb 8, 2014)

Could I buy your birthday shades for 75 TBT bells if you have any pairs left?  I've been looking all over for them!


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Sure!  I'll put your order in for tomorrow! ^~^


----------



## Mary (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> I'd recommend Flopolopagus' TBT bell shop.


You should pay me for this advertising.
Kidding <3


----------



## Flop (Feb 8, 2014)

Mary said:


> You should pay me for this advertising.
> Kidding <3



I'm going to advertise your cycling thread xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll make a cute little shirt.


----------



## hunahan (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'll take:
Golden Fishing Rod
Golden Bug Net

150 TBT

I can do the trade now if you're ready....thanks!


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey flop, I'll PM you regarding my order seeing as though there are new rules.


----------



## Cook1e (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey! Awesome prices 
I'd love to exchange 350 tbt bells  So, do I have to pm you now also or is this post just fine?
When would be a good time for you to trade? 
Greatings, Cookie ^_^


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 9, 2014)

I have 400 tbt bells to sell! Message back if interested :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Cook1e said:


> Hey! Awesome prices
> I'd love to exchange 350 tbt bells  So, do I have to pm you now also or is this post just fine?
> When would be a good time for you to trade?
> Greatings, Cookie ^_^




Any time after 1:00 PM EST would be good for me ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



dreamysnowx said:


> I have 400 tbt bells to sell! Message back if interested :3




Flop is interested :3


----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I can sell you 200 tbt bells


----------



## Mary (Feb 9, 2014)

Do you have any plans to stock the weeding day set in the future? Or street pass items?


----------



## KatTayle (Feb 9, 2014)

I can sell you 800 tbt bells! I added your fc ^^


----------



## Chilicurry (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello, Flop. I would like to sell you 1.000 TBT bells. =)


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Mary said:


> Do you have any plans to stock the weeding day set in the future? Or street pass items?



I only have 2 Weeding Day sets in stock. I only sell when I have at least 6

- - - Post Merge - - -



KatTayle said:


> I can sell you 800 tbt bells! I added your fc ^^



Added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chilicurry said:


> Hello, Flop. I would like to sell you 1.000 TBT bells. =)



Added you!


----------



## Chilicurry (Feb 9, 2014)

I added you too. =) Please PM me whenever you have time to trade!


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Cook1e said:


> Hey! Awesome prices
> I'd love to exchange 350 tbt bells  So, do I have to pm you now also or is this post just fine?
> When would be a good time for you to trade?
> Greatings, Cookie ^_^



Let me know when your can trade!


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't know if I should sell you 100 bells now, then come back when I have another 300 for the sloppy set, or just wait to get 400 bells to get everything together? What would be easier for you Flop?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Cherebi said:


> I don't know if I should sell you 100 bells now, then come back when I have another 300 for the sloppy set, or just wait to get 400 bells to get everything together? What would be easier for you Flop?



Probably just wait, as I'm currently re-stocking some more Sloppies before I run out, and that way I don't have to add your card, delete it, and then add it again. c:


----------



## Cherebi (Feb 9, 2014)

Fair enough. Okay then, I will try and get another 300 TBT bells ASAP, haha. :3


----------



## mayormars (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey Flop, I've pmed you but I had no reply D:


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormars said:


> Hey Flop, I've pmed you but I had no reply D:



Omg, really?  I'm so sorry I missed it D: *goes to messages*

- - - Post Merge - - -

I looked through 4 pages and didn't see it anywhere. D: What did you order again?


----------



## f11 (Feb 9, 2014)

hi, can I trade 250 TBT bells for your ABD?


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

You still buying tbt bells? cuz I would love to unload these... as long as those are the bells listed under/in my profile...


----------



## mayormars (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Omg, really?  I'm so sorry I missed it D: *goes to messages*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I looked through 4 pages and didn't see it anywhere. D: What did you order again?



The Sweets Set! I was asking if it's ready :c


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormars said:


> The Sweets Set! I was asking if it's ready :c



Yes, it is!  I'm so sorry!  D:


----------



## Camomile (Feb 9, 2014)

Not sure if my PM sent but may I get the 891k bell deal for 100 TBT bells please?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Camomile said:


> Not sure if my PM sent but may I get the 891k bell deal for 100 TBT bells please?



Just got back!  Of course ^~^ Let me add you


----------



## kyandi (Feb 9, 2014)

/pokes head in/
are you still taking orders?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

xMino said:


> /pokes head in/
> are you still taking orders?



*headbutts*

Yes ^~^


----------



## Camomile (Feb 9, 2014)

Alright sent you the TBT bells and my gates are open.


----------



## kyandi (Feb 9, 2014)

/oww/
i'd like to buy a rice cake and yule log for 150 bells
and i still have your princess dresser~


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

xMino said:


> /oww/
> i'd like to buy a rice cake and yule log for 150 bells
> and i still have your princess dresser~



Ohhh xD How about you pay 100 then?  XD


----------



## kyandi (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Ohhh xD How about you pay 100 then?  XD



ahh, okay :3
just tell me when you're available~


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> You still buying tbt bells? cuz I would love to unload these... as long as those are the bells listed under/in my profile...




Yes, I am ^~^


----------



## Trasey Cx (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi! ^-^ Can I buy these items? 

Golden Axe
Golden Shovel
Gold Watering Can
ABD
Crown
Royal Crown
Throwing Beans


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Trasey Cx said:


> Hi! ^-^ Can I buy these items?
> 
> Golden Axe
> Golden Shovel
> ...




Sure!  Let me know later when I can deliver!


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Can I buy an ABD? I just donated my 450 TBT bells to you. XD


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Can I buy an ABD? I just donated my 450 TBT bells to you. XD



I noticed xD sure!


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok. Can I pick it up now?


----------



## mayormars (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yes, it is!  I'm so sorry!  D:



Are you available right now?


----------



## Trasey Cx (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  Let me know later when I can deliver!



You can deliver now if you have time. ^-^ Also, is the total 700 bells?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

mayormars said:


> Are you available right now?





Yup!  Let me add you and you can open ^~^

- - - Post Merge - - -



mayormars said:


> Are you available right now?





Yup!  Let me add you and you can open ^~^

Open please!


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 9, 2014)

hey flop would you trade me a princess crown for a golden watering can (to stock)? I'm never gonna use it, i cling to the beautiful town ordinance like a barnacle and don't care for gold roses


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> hey flop would you trade me a princess crown for a golden watering can (to stock)? I'm never gonna use it, i cling to the beautiful town ordinance like a barnacle and don't care for gold roses



Sure!  It might take a while. I'm.backed up on orders


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Please do NOT pay until you have received your order! ^~^

I totally didn't listen...I just now read the rules...Sorry about that. lol


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

It's fine XD. I will let you know when I can drop off


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  It might take a while. I'm.backed up on orders



No problem, I'm not in a hurry. Just PM me though, this thread is too busy for me to subscribe.


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok. XD About how long is it going to be because I'm logging off in a minute.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Trasey Cx said:


> You can deliver now if you have time. ^-^ Also, is the total 700 bells?



Open gates ^~^


----------



## Trasey Cx (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Open gates ^~^



Opened! Town name is Idabel :3


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Ok. XD About how long is it going to be because I'm logging off in a minute.



It could be a while D:


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok. I'll be back on in an hour.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 9, 2014)

Would you like to buy 1000 or so TBT bells?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Would you like to buy 1000 or so TBT bells?



Sure!  PM  me later!  I need to finish some trades and earn more money ^~^ I have a GIANT stash of perfect cherries begging to be sold. XD


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sure!  PM  me later!  I need to finish some trades and earn more money ^~^ I have a GIANT stash of perfect cherries begging to be sold. XD



Sure thing. I need bells to bid on some dreamies, lol..


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh yay! Although I now realize I can use them to fix the typo in my username... but I need money for things... the struggle is real...
Crap... I'll have to do this some other time...


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Joongbug said:


> Oh yay! Although I now realize I can use them to fix the typo in my username... but I need money for things... the struggle is real...
> Crap... I'll have to do this some other time...



No problem xD


----------



## mayormars (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yup!  Let me add you and you can open ^~^
> 
> Open please!



Opening now! I'm Mars from Fearless, as you can tell lol


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Ok I'm back.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Ok I'm back.



A bunch of people PM'd me for orders D: I'll get to you after this trade ^~^


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> A bunch of people PM'd me for orders D: I'll get to you after this trade ^~^



Ok thanks. ^_^


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

I guess I ran out of ABD's.  Dx I'll restart a character and deposit 100 million so I can get another one. Sorry :c


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 9, 2014)

It's ok.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so sorry Dx I would give you the one I had in my house, but I sold that too I guess :c


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you still buying TBT bells?  I'm looking to sell 900 of mine if you're still seeking.


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes!  However, I can't trade until tomorrow ^~^


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Yes!  However, I can't trade until tomorrow ^~^



All right   I'll PM you tomorrow then.  When would be a good time for me to contact you and what's your timezone?


----------



## Flop (Feb 9, 2014)

Neriifur said:


> All right   I'll PM you tomorrow then.  When would be a good time for me to contact you and what's your timezone?



Any time after 4pm U.S. EST ^~^


----------



## Neriifur (Feb 9, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Any time after 4pm U.S. EST ^~^



Okay   I'll hit ya up around 5:00 then.


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Flop! I know you can't trade tonight, but I'd really like to buy your Boxed Figurine. :3 Thanks!


----------



## Kitty2201 (Feb 9, 2014)

Could I buy Throwing Beans (50 bells) and a Veggie Basket (75 bells)? 125 TBT bells total

EDIT: Is there any chance you can do the trade in your town?


----------



## KaptenK (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm looking to sell 900 TBT bells if you want and have time 

Edit: Actually, make that 1,000 x)


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Let me know about your orders later, guys ^~^ I'll get to them when I'm out of classes c:


----------



## ladylou (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi I have som TBT bells if you're still looking to buy them? x


----------



## Dolby (Feb 10, 2014)

I have 300 tbt bells that I want to sell


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Experiencing technical difficulties, guys. I will let you know when.I can connect to.the internet!


----------



## Flop (Feb 10, 2014)

Shop is closed until further notice. No trouble, everyone, but I just need to close it for now for personal reasons. Sorry guys :\


----------



## princess kelsey (Feb 10, 2014)

✿ i'm not on the first page, but i already ordered? ✿


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

princess kelsey said:


> ✿ i'm not on the first page, but i already ordered? ✿



I have your order written down. Please contact me later for your order ^~^


----------



## Cory (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you able to do 150 TBT bells for 13 99k bell bags? I did the math and I got 13.5 bell bags for it so I just rounded down.
Edit: Nevermind I see it's closed


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

Currently taking only requests for TBT bells for A.C. bell sales!


----------



## courtky (Feb 11, 2014)

I wanna sell 200.


----------



## Cory (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh okay then. Are you able to do 150 TBT bells for 13 99k bell bags? I did the math and I got 13.5 bell bags for it so I just rounded down.


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Oh okay then. Are you able to do 150 TBT bells for 13 99k bell bags? I did the math and I got 13.5 bell bags for it so I just rounded down.



Sorry about that xD I was unsure if I had time or not.


----------



## Cory (Feb 11, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Sorry about that xD I was unsure if I had time or not.



Are you willing to do that deal?


----------



## Flop (Feb 11, 2014)

Champ2947 said:


> Are you willing to do that deal?



Of course!  I'll let everyone know when I'm ready. Currently finishing up something


----------



## Vinathi (Feb 11, 2014)

Could I sell 500 TBT bells?


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

Can I sell you 200 bells?


----------



## whoopsydaizy (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi. I'd like to order again c:

For 525 tbt I'd like the gorgeous set, rice cake, pumpkin pie, and berliner, if that's okay. Just finishing off my bakery and starting to make a hotel! ^^

Whenever you're ready to trade, just say so. ^^ I should be online for a little bit.


----------



## K9Ike (Feb 12, 2014)

Golden Axe For 75?~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Your omline...

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm cancel order please


----------



## LadyScion (Feb 12, 2014)

May I order: 
1 bamboo grass, 2 Berliners, 1 Bureom, and 1 Bell Knickknack? 

Mayor: Mellan
Town: LuvNerds

Thanks!


----------



## Sidney2518 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would like to sell some TBT bells...


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 14, 2014)

I could sell you mine if you like. Not sure how much you pay so you can choose a price.


----------



## KTxDribbles (Feb 14, 2014)

Can I buy 891k, a gold shovel, throwing beans, and a gold rose bag? (If you have 2, I'll buy that many)


----------



## toastia (Feb 14, 2014)

xD
When your back online, I'll be happy to give you 400 TBT bells ^~^


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2014)

can i sell you 400 tbt?  if it's ok with you though i'll probably just pm you when i see you online as well since there's a lot of people posting on here and i'm terrible at keeping up with things


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 15, 2014)

I would happily give you 500 TBT bells.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

*UPDATE:  I am going to open my shop for ONLY one day a week from now on. Keep your eyes out for when I am taking orders!  I am NOT accepting orders until I open my shop. Thank you!  I will fulfill TBT bell sales for ACNL bells any time though!*


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

*Buying TBT bells for 893k=100 TBT ^~^ *


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't you mean 891k? 9 bags of 99k = 891k :3


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2014)

Can I give you 400 TBT bells. How much would that be?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

3,564,000 bells ^~^


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2014)

Can we do it in about half an hour please?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Sure. Let me know when you're ready!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Are you currently open for other items too?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

No, but I may be able to make a small exception for you, Oath ;D


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Would this be for cataloging or for keeping?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Keeping.  XD

I've bought so much over the last few weeks that I honestly need to get rid of a bunch XD


----------



## ilykayla13 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey I'm kind of confused about this? I would really like to buy ice furni and sweets furni though


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Would you be able to make an exception for me?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

PurplPanda said:


> Would you be able to make an exception for me?



Which items are you looking for?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Red Ogre Mask
Blue Ogre Mask
Eggplant Cow

How much would those be?


And by any chance would you have a Newsprint Helmet and Holiday Stocking?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Red Ogre Mask
> Blue Ogre Mask
> Eggplant Cow
> 
> ...



You asked me for those, ages ago, didn't you?

I'm sorry about that ;-; You can have them for free. I'll see where I've left them. I have crap scattered everywhere XD


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> You asked me for those, ages ago, didn't you?
> 
> I'm sorry about that ;-; You can have them for free. I'll see where I've left them. I have crap scattered everywhere XD



Alrighty.

You have the last two, the helmet and the stocking?


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 3, 2014)

I was wondering if the gorgeous set was around your town somewhere.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Argh, I don't think I have the helmet. -__-

I have the Stocking somewhere though.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Alrighty, want me to come over to your place or you to mine?


----------



## Religious-Sonic (Mar 3, 2014)

I would like the golden shovel, please!


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello! I'm interested in getting the bamboo grass, bell knickknack, hibiscus, and tteok plate from the unorderable DLC list!
That would be 300 tbt total right? ^^ if you're out of stock I don't mind waiting a bit π-π Thanks!

Name: Katrina
Town: Stardrop


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Guys, I can't sell items right now, but I will put you on a limited waiting list ^~^


----------



## oath2order (Mar 3, 2014)

Alrighty. Do you PM when you have the items?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

I've had them for a while. XD Open your gate.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Guys, I can't sell items right now, but I will put you on a limited waiting list ^~^



Alright, thank you!


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2014)

Flop when can I come? I'm ready now.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Open gates please ^~^


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Open gates please ^~^



Me?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Cory (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok! Open right now!


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 3, 2014)

Flop, when is too many bells too many? xD
Haha, I've got 700 to sell?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Well, I spent about 30,000 in the last two days, so I need more.  xD


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 3, 2014)

You and your feathers. You're a dragon flop not a bird.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Is that better?  xD


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 3, 2014)

Haha, both look awesome. Can you only have 10 up at a time? That's depressing. /hidesmytwocollectables

Also if you wanna buy mah bells it's the fc in my siggy, but you know, don't mind the mess. I'm trying to make a Breaking Bad-esque house in my new town.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

I just turned off my DS for the night actually.  I'll buy your bells tomorrow, and I'll pay you an extra 891k for the wait.  c:


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 3, 2014)

You don't have to pay me extra silly, I'm content on waiting to help you with your bell obsession, lol.


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Your wife gave it all to Ted Beneke, remember?  You need the money.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 3, 2014)

That lying..cheating..bit-......

But nah, trust me, it's k.


----------



## Perry15 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd like to order the Princess and Gorgeous sets! How much would that be?


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Read first page!   Sorry D:


----------



## Venn (Mar 3, 2014)

I have 400 TBT Bells for Game Bells


----------



## Joonbug (Mar 3, 2014)

Buying tbt bells again? I have 200  Don't mind waiting until tomorrow


----------



## niquepinkjhaterz (Mar 3, 2014)

do u have the mermaid set ?  if so ill give 190 tbt bells


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

I sell it for 300 TBT, and that's really cheap ;-;  And I'm only buying TBT bells atm, sorry#


----------



## Venn (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't mind waiting until tomorrow either


----------



## Flop (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for being patient ^~^


----------



## niquepinkjhaterz (Mar 3, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> I sell it for 300 TBT, and that's really cheap ;-;  And I'm only buying TBT bells atm, sorry#



please i really need the set ill pay the 300 tbt bells


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

Flop, buy my 2.2k for 600k/100


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Flop, buy my 2.2k for 600k/100


Lmao. Good luck. He just yanked it down to 500k. And to think I was going to sell out earlier today when it was 900.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm willing to give extra to my friends, but we haven't even established a set price for.TBT bells.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Lmao. Good luck. He just yanked it down to 500k. And to think I was going to sell out earlier today when it was 900.



I could be rude and have asked to trade for 800k as agreed upon yesterday but was asked to wait until today. Instead I'm looking at the cost of the other threads to still be fair. Not to mention Flop is a friend so instead of asking for the yesterday price I'm still asking for the going.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also you might wanna update your prices unless you're still goin for 700k plus


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I could be rude and have asked to trade for 800k as agreed upon yesterday but was asked to wait until today. Instead I'm looking at the cost of the other threads to still be fair. Not to mention Flop is a friend so instead of asking for the yesterday price I'm still asking for the going.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also you might wanna update your prices unless you're still goin for 700k plus



I'm still willing to pay you what I promised!  c:


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah but that was for only 700 bells. I managed to sell my 7-11 set and a couple of hybrids so I'm wanting to sell more. xD So I wanna be fair!
How much will you give me for the 2.2k if you're willing to buy that much?


----------



## Venn (Mar 4, 2014)

Do I still get the 891k since I offered it at the time or no?
Sorry that we didn't get to the trade today.


----------



## Flop (Mar 4, 2014)

Yes, you still get the price. Unfortunately my internet is acting up right now, but I'll definitely get to you tomorrow. Sorry about the wait :c


----------



## Venn (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok, I should be available mostly tomorrow afternoon to night


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi! I ended up finding the items I was looking for so you can take me off of your waitlist/not worry about it!
It seems like I had sent my original message right when you were taking down your item list. Bad timing.
Good luck to you, I hope you don't get too swamped!


----------



## PurplPanda (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi! Is your shop still open?


----------



## AppleCracker (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it is


----------

